# 3 of 6...and hoping



## lastinline (Jul 21, 2009)

Well, the melt down continues. She called the police on my 17, 15, and 13 year old Tuesday and had them forcibly removed from their home. There crime...objecting to her insanity. She then had the audacity to taunt them with "I love you and Buh bye" as they were taken away to be delivered into my custody. Who does this?

I now have custody of half of my children, and I'm looking to pick up the other 3 when we have our "official" custody hearing in a week and a half. My attorney says that she's f*cked, and that primary custody for me is essentially a lock. 

At this point, I will no longer list the "things", "crimes", "Atrocities" my ex-wife has committed in the name of protecting her relationship with her 60 year old lover.

I actually had a colleague suggest court a appointed medical screening to rule out the possibility of a brain tumor. He said he'd had a similar case years back. Go figure, he's a urologist. I guess given the complete, absolute, and utter change in her personality, the differential DX has to be either that or demonic possession. 

LIL


----------



## El Guapo (Jun 11, 2010)

A lot of women get into mid-life and go absolutely insane. They lose all touch with reality and can't think properly. I'm looking for one of the good ones.

Ok, some men too, but several women that I know have recently gone absolutely bonkers.


----------



## WantsHappiness (Jun 17, 2009)

That’s just awful, LIL. Called the police on her own children for disagreeing with her? I’m so sorry that you and especially your children are going through this. Your attorney is likely right, just another week and a half. Try to hang in there!


----------



## sirch (Jan 8, 2009)

LIL,

Congrats on getting your kids, they need you now more than ever! As far as your stbx, keep letting her self distruct! Soon you will have the rest of the bunch with you, keep being super dad!


----------



## bestplayer (Jan 23, 2010)

lastinline said:


> Well, the melt down continues. She called the police on my 17, 15, and 13 year old Tuesday and had them forcibly removed from their home. There crime...objecting to her insanity. She then had the audacity to taunt them with "I love you and Buh bye" as they were taken away to be delivered into my custody. Who does this?
> 
> I now have custody of half of my children, and I'm looking to pick up the other 3 when we have our "official" custody hearing in a week and a half. My attorney says that she's f*cked, and that primary custody for me is essentially a lock.
> 
> ...


forcibly removed from their home ? its hard to believe . I mean , in any case how could she even call the police to turn her own kids out from their home ? 
I dont think all three of them would have committed such a crime that they needed to be forced  out of the house by police . 

Seriously , isn't she worried her kids might get deeply hurt and angry by her inconsiderate behaviour ?


----------



## scarletblue (May 20, 2009)

Why couldn't she just have called you to come get them? That would have been a tad less tramatic for them. Having the police do it probably helps you in court though.


----------



## AFEH (May 18, 2010)

Your wife sounds exceptionally disordered to the point of a personality disorder. It’s so difficult not to take it personally or feel some responsibility for it, her behaviour. But it’s not personal and you’re not responsible. Perhaps the best way to think of it is that if she wasn’t doing these things to you and your children she’d be doing them to somebody else. You just happen to be there, it’s a bit like waiting at a bus stop and a maniac driver spins off the road and crashes into you.

It’s going to need a lot of patience and tolerance to get through it all. And a plan of how you are going to build a new life for yourself and your children without your wife. Spend time visualising how life is going to be in a year and five years time. A plan of how you are going to bring joy and happiness into your world and your children’s world. Thinking of the future and planning for it to happen will help you through the tough times ahead.

Bob


----------



## lastinline (Jul 21, 2009)

*forcibly removed from their home ? its hard to believe . I mean , in any case how could she even call the police to turn her own kids out from their home ? 
I dont think all three of them would have committed such a crime that they needed to be forced out of the house by police . *

Bestplayer believe, it happened. How could she call the police on three innocent kids? Hmmm, how could she fraudulently place a restraining order on me. How could she maliciously try to throw away all of the personal items in my office? How could she wrongly try to garnish my wages when I am in fact paying all of my court appointed alimony and child support? How could she take my little terrier to the SPCA? 

Who the frick knows. She has become a very dangerous and unstable person, and I intend to keep her away from my kids as much as humanly possible. She has gotten to the point where she is actually working against the fabric of her own family. 

At first I felt pitty and wanted to help. Then I was sad because of how far she had fallen. Now I just want her put down. I don't hate her, or wish her ill. There is absolutely no need for that; as she creates it herself. I am just wary, in the same way I'd be with a mad dog.

LIL


----------



## Atholk (Jul 25, 2009)

So if you get all the kids... wouldn't you logically get possession of the house back? All in the interests of the children of course 

Not at all trying to be funny here... but, is there risk of injury to the three remaining with her? Drowning in a bathtub possible? Just burning the house down?

Obviously the court date next week looks a lock for a win for you, but she's just sane enough to know that and just insane enough to be dangerous about it.

As horrible as it sounds, maybe the children are better served in protective services until the court date. Or she may volunteer to give them up. *Ask your attornery on this one.*


----------



## Anooniemouse (May 5, 2010)

Brain tumor, personality disorder (sounds a lot like borderline personality from what you have described so far), divorce transformation ...I've got plenty of horror stories. I worked for a number of years with a men's group that was trying to get some changes to the laws regarding custody, and visitation interference. The frivolous restraining order thing is a tactic used by many shady divorce lawyers, and sometimes on their own with a vindictive spouse on the way out. Sometimes you have to keep in mind, you aren't divorcing the woman you loves, you are dealing with the ***** who hates your guts, sticks pins in the crotch of the voodoo doll she has made of you daily, and truly wishes you ill at the moment. 

Nothing is a lock as far as custody hearings go, so still be on your guard until its decided. If she was willing to try to take out a frivolous restraining order, she might be willing to make a false allegation of child abuse at the 11th hour as well. That kind of thing can drag this out for months, and add thousands of dollars of expenses. Even a completely unfounded allegation of serious enough abuse can put a cloud over your head when dealing with a family court judge. Also, because you are paying support right now -- on paper she has custody, and her keeping it is simply "continuity of environment". I'm not telling you this to scare you, but to warn you that very rarely do you walk into a custody hearing, and have the outcome be black, and white as a man trying to get custody of your kids. _ Many judges still have the deep set bias that the children are the woman's property, and you get one of those, and it is hard to overcome._

I hope all goes well for you, and that she eventually comes to her senses. I'll be praying for you, your ex to be, and your kids.


----------



## turnera (Jan 22, 2010)

Yeah, I'd be trying to get the house, too. After all, 7 of you vs 1 of her?

fwiw, my dad had a brain tumor once, and he did indeed turn into an alien, totally unrecognizable, until he had surgery and got it removed. Unfortunately, it just turned him back into the jerk he was before, lol.


----------



## lastinline (Jul 21, 2009)

Well she stated her reason today in "separate mediation" for our children not wanting to live with her...I know the suspense is killing you TAM readers; so here it is. I brain washed them.

I think it's almost up there with the Twinkie defense. I'm liking my odds in court Friday.

LIL


----------



## AFEH (May 18, 2010)

The sad and really bad part is that when they lie, blame and deceive they distort reality and end up deluding themselves. And because they are deluded they actually believe their lies and deceits. That’s what deluded people do, that’s why they sound so authentic, that they are telling the truth. They sound believable because from their point of view they are telling the truth. They can never get back to the truth even if they had a mind to.

It’s patently obvious a person is deluded, insane, if what they believe in is not verifiable, like the colour of the sea is red or something. But when it’s just one person’s word against another it’s not so obvious who to believe.

I know this stuff. I know my wife sincerely believed the false accusations she made against me.

You may like to take a look at Delusion - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia. 

Bob


----------



## Atholk (Jul 25, 2009)

And for the record yes I was kept in suspense. Moar updates plz.

And heck... you probably used your mind powers to force her to take your little dog to the pound as well. ;-)


----------



## Affaircare (Jan 11, 2010)

Here he is mind bending all of us into a frenzy here at TAM too! I think I want to be thrown out of the house because of his phenomenal cosmic powers!

Update? PUHLEZE??









Enquiring Minds Want to Know!


----------



## nice777guy (Nov 23, 2009)

I am so, so sorry. I really hope you get ALL of your children very, very soon and they all come back to you safely.

(sits, shaking head at screen...)

wow...


----------



## lastinline (Jul 21, 2009)

Well, the courts did absolutely nothing. They pushed back the real decision until the 9th of August. This whole system is bastardized and evil. It seems to only exist to feed itself. 

Family law I hold you in the deepest of contempt. Just break out a coin or a spinner and get it over with friggin judges. I'm sick of your pointless mediation, committees, and minor's counsel. Everything is just a friggin cash grab. I'll take my chance with random "chance". At least it's expedient. 

LIL


----------



## Atholk (Jul 25, 2009)

Bleh... what a downer.


----------

